

You’re Not Mark Zuckerberg - psant
https://medium.com/@psant/youre-not-mark-zuckerberg-87c7b8eecad0

======
mindcrime
_You probably can’t just drop out of college right now and make a multi-billon
dollar company._

You don't _have_ to make a multi-billion dollar company. An acceptable outcome
for many might be to forgo outside investment, and settle for a company that
does a few million in revenue, pays the founders a decent salary, and sustains
itself for a long period of time, growing organically.

 _... I assure you that a VC will want to fund some guy that worked at Google
for three years and knows what he is doing over a kid that just graduated from
a state school with a couple of data structures projects on his or her Github_

Again, not a problem if you consciously choose to forgo that route. Also not a
problem if you bootstrap long enough to get demonstratable traction, at which
point what you have on your Github likely becomes mostly moot.

 _Oh, and don’t fool yourself into thinking you can have a “startup on the
side.” Running a successful business isn’t a two-hour-a-day-after-work gig._

No, it's an 8-hour-a-day-after-work-and-every-waking-weekend-hour gig. :-)

------
mkal_tsr
Can not agree with this post more.

------
scottporad
yes yes and yes

------
krapp
party pooper.

